# Your favo(u)rite discs produced on the Accord label



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The French specialty label _Accord_ has released a number of superlative albums of music by quite a number of my favorite composers.

Here are 5 faves of mine:

Accord 202332










Accord 200612 & Accord 200402 (both G. Scelsi music)

Accord 201092 (Koechlin)

Accord 202292 (2 CDs on Jolivet flute music)










Do you have any favorite albums that have been issued by Accord?
Please post your faves.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- some of _Eisler_´s piano works played by Keller - I prefer it to the Berliner Classics set.

- and, of course, _Scelsi_´s orchestral works (3CD) conducted by Wyttenbach, later issued by other labels, I think.

EDIT:
_Schmitt_: Piano Quintet etc. - 2LP box

On top of my head, I also have
_Magnard_ - songs CD
_Bloch_ - cello suites LP

Skipped:
_Mozart _String Trio Divertimento CD
_Wölfl _Piano sonatas CD


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Władysław Kłosiewicz's Froberger especially but I'm also glad to have heard his Bach and Scarlatti.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Without a doubt it is this superlative CD of Faure song cycles, including Pierre Mollet's movingly tender La Bonne Chanson and Renée Doria's ethereally beautiful Le Jardin d'Eve:










(L'Horizon Chimerique is actually my favourite work by Faure and my favourite song cycle that isn't by Schubert, but this recording by Pierre Mollet doesn't quite have the nuance and variety of Gerard Souzay's first recording with Jacqueline Bonneau. I do prefer Mollet's La Bonne Chanson to anyone else's though.)

What a great idea for a thread. The CD I've chosen was an incredibly lucky bargain bin find in the mid 90s. I think it may have come from a mail order catalogue (remember those?) which sold remaindered CDs very cheaply. My Souzay/Baldwin Winterreise came from there too, but was on a different label. I wonder whether Accord CDs are still available- they pop up occasionally on Amazon marketplace, but usually at silly prices. It will be interesting to see what other people choose and where they buy their Accord CDs.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Figleaf said:


> What a great idea for a thread. The CD I've chosen was an incredibly lucky bargain bin find in the mid 90s. I think it may have come from a mail order catalogue (remember those?) which sold remaindered CDs very cheaply. My Souzay/Baldwin Winterreise came from there too, but was on a different label. I wonder whether Accord CDs are still available- they pop up occasionally on Amazon marketplace, but usually at silly prices. It will be interesting to see what other people choose and where they buy their Accord CDs.


Thanks! I plan to create more threads such as this on various lesser-known (or lesser-mentioned) labels.

I bought my Accord CDs in person in a brick-n-mortar store [from Tower Records' (currently defunct) classical music annex here in Philadelphia between 1993 and 1999].


----------

